# Shoe stretching? (Gucci Loafer)



## 1gunner (Jan 8, 2008)

Just recieved a new pair of Gucci loafers that I had mail ordered and they are a bit snug across the instep(the lentgh is perfect). Is it crazy to stretch a shoes like this? Can any shoe store do it? Help?


----------



## laufer (Feb 20, 2008)

I had success with this


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

I guess stretching works pretty well but make sure you get a stretcher that can actually do instep (the vamp, the vertical thickness of the foot, right?).

Most stretchers are either width or length only, or width/length. I think you need a special one for instep.


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

Wear it for awhile and put some shoe trees in it. The leather will have a bit of give after a few wears. If its still an issue, take it to any cobbler and they can do it.


----------



## GeorgePaul (Dec 15, 2007)

1gunner said:


> Is it crazy to stretch a shoes like this?


Don't have them stretched if they are just a bit snug -- break them in.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

GeorgePaul said:


> Don't have them stretched if they are just a bit snug -- break them in.


Second that...those things will stretch if you wear them enough. I find a few walks really makes the difference.

DocD


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

What they said. Wear them a few times. Spray them with shoe stretching fluid and wear them a bit if they are still tight before trying anything else. My feet would bring tears to you eyes and I have both width/bunion stretchers ($20) and a toe box stretcher (hammer toe, $50). For the instep you want a vamp stretcher ($50).
I was sure shoe stretching fluid would eat the finish off my shoes but Aldens and AEs show no visible effects.
If you need one pair stretched a cobbler would be much cheaper.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Don't do it!

Wear the shoes a few times, put up with a little discomfort, and they should mold to your feet just fine. If the problem persists, try shoe trees (be careful with this method, though....as the tree may actually over-stretch the shoes, thus causing the opposite problem).


----------



## damon54 (Dec 12, 2007)

Cdavant,

Are you a difficult fit? You come well prepared to a shoe stretching party!!


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

https://s253.photobucket.com/albums/hh63/cdavant/?albumview=slideshow

You could say I'm a difficult fit. This was my left foot pre-op--I had it fixed while I was spending 3 months in a long leg brace on crutches with a ruptured quadriceps tendon. The right is about as bad, but I'm running again and I'm waiting for another excuse to be off my feet for 3 months. 27 marathons and God knows how many thousand miles since 1960. Actually my last marathon was the 1996 Boston and I mostly waddle now. The plates and screws in my fixed foot keep my speed down.

I do get amused with the posts about lasts--give me an 8.5 3E and a week and I can make a shoe fit confortably, and only with a long look do you notice one PA is a bit wider than its mate.

I've avoided posting foot photos in the past for fear of being banned, but you asked.


----------



## Nick V (May 8, 2007)

If you wear them around the house or in the office a while and their still tight.......have them "wet lasted". Wet lasting is a process in which the shoe is treated with a chemical that makes the leather more pliable while wet. Then the shoes are put on the stretcher for lenght, width, height or, what ever demention necessary.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

Right. Wet lasting is using the shoe stretching fluid, available at your firiendly cobbler shop. You can actually spray it on a shoe while you are wearing it, or spray before using a stretcher.


----------

